# Messing about



## Kezzab

Bored. So stuck scraps of MC, repens and rotala along with a sad sarracenia in the glass front from a washing machine door and stuck it in the green house. We'll see what happens...


----------



## dean

How’s it going ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab

dean said:


> How’s it going ?
> Tapatalk


So far so good.


----------



## Angelfishguy99

Thats fantastic growth in such a short time


----------



## Kezzab

Slight cheat. The repens and mc were grown elsewhere and just stuck in. The rotala is romping away though.


----------



## Kezzab

Flowering rotala.


----------



## Kezzab




----------



## Kezzab

Full flower now.


----------



## dean

I’d love some cuttings from this to try myself if you ever trim it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean

How moist do you keep the substrate ?
What substrate did you use ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab

Hi, the whole point of this for me is to bodge it and use whatever you have lying around. Its just general compost mixed with some sand. I chucked in some soil acidifier because apparently sarranecia like that. Water is kept so theres usually about 1cm above soil level, i have to top up daily.

Just try similar with any old aquarium plant trimmings you have. Keep the whole thing covered or in a clear bag at first then gradually let more air in to harden the plants off, then voila.

Ive just planted some hygrophila s53b and i stuck the tank cuting straight in to the soil quite deep, didnt bother trying to acclimatise. All the leaves died but new growth is coming through now.

Give it a bash. But if it ever gets trimmed ill send you some bits.
K


----------



## Kezzab

Bit different.


----------



## Kezzab

Still doing well, and the monte carlo is flowering.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Kezzab said:


> Bit different.


Brilliant photo, both exotic, although one (_Bombus hypnorum_) arrived <"under its own steam">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kezzab

Interesting!


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Wow that rotala does looks really nice. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab

It's slowed down now with the sun having disappeared. Still looking nice though.


----------



## Kezzab

Just noticed the S. Repens is flowering too.


----------



## Kezzab

We'll see how it survives winter. Still looking good now.


----------



## Kezzab

When I rescaped my nano a month ago I chucked the unreused plants in a bowl and left them in the green house. We have had a couple of light frosts since then but everything is surviving ok.
Interesting to see the Riccia growing emersed.
I presume it will all die off once the temperature really drops, but we'll see.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Kezzab said:


> I presume it will all die off once the temperature really drops,


It is <"native to the UK">, so probably will survive.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kezzab

Had our first light frosts, Sarrencenia will be fine but remains to be seen if Rotala will be ok.


----------



## Kezzab

Can now confirm that Rotala is not a huge fan of overwintering in an unheated greenhouse. Can it bounce back?


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 


Kezzab said:


> Can it bounce back?


No, would be my guess. Try pulling a bit up and see if the root looks alive.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kezzab

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> No, would be my guess. Try pulling a bit up and see if the root looks alive.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Small wager?


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


Kezzab said:


> Small wager?


You can buy me a beer if they are still alive? and I'll buy you one if they've shuffled off their mortal coil?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kezzab

Yer on.


----------



## timdjones10

Inspiring stuff, look forward to see how you get on this summer!


----------



## killi69

Likewise, looking forward to seeing this develop. Subscribed!


----------



## Kezzab

Back in the game! Rotala can survive a northern winter.


----------



## John q

I think you owe Darrel a beer. Lol.


----------



## Kezzab

I think he actually reckoned they were gonners. But it got a bit confused 😀


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


Kezzab said:


> I think he actually reckoned they were gonners.


I did, but to salve the (potential) loss of the _Rotala..........._


dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> You can buy me a beer if they are still alive? and I'll buy you one if they've shuffled off their mortal coil?


Usually @Kezzab would be fairly safe, but I'll be in Cockermouth (for one evening only) in November, and possibly Ireby in August.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

dw1305 said:


> but I'll be in Cockermouth (for one evening only)


No people that isn't a euphemism, the place really exists  It's just up the road from me, give me a shout if you're round my way and I'll get you that pint if @Kezzab doesn't. It's the least I could do for the amount of plant knowledge I've gleaned off you over the years. I've already had a near miss with George Farmer, he was in Penrith one day according to his Facebook at the same time I was knocking about I would have liked to have said hi.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


AverageWhiteBloke said:


> No people that isn't a euphemism


I'm 95% sure I'll be in Keswick (FSC Blencathra) for the week, but only in Cockermouth briefly to visit the sites of the great Cockermouth flood(s) (including Jennings Brewery).



cheers Darrel


----------



## Danlacey1988

This is amazing I was linked here cause I was thinking of doing the same thing in my green house to grow some plants for my tank


----------



## Kezzab

Finally a sunny day!


----------



## Courtneybst

Kezzab said:


> Finally a sunny day!
> View attachment 169914


That's so impressive that it survived the winter!


----------



## Kezzab

Courtneybst said:


> That's so impressive that it survived the winter!


Pure skill on my part.


----------



## Ady34

Kezzab said:


> Pure skill on my part.


Love it 🤣


----------



## Kezzab

Back in flower.


----------



## Kezzab

Pleased the pinnatafida has taken hold this year.


----------



## Kezzab

Latest update, everything about to flower, including the Saracenia for the first time.


----------



## chrisfraser05

This is beautiful


----------



## Steve Buce

For something u threw together when bored, turned out  pretty good 😀


----------



## Kezzab

Some pics from this morning.


----------



## chrisfraser05

Beautiful


----------

